# Building a Betta Barracks



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay i am going to build a betta barracks as i am going to soon have alot of betta fry and i would like to know if anyone has any plans for building one. I have searched the web but nothing really gives you a step by step instructions on how to build one, so if anyone could help that would be great. Oh and i dont want a barracks that is one tank and then split into sections, what i want is the beanie containers with a drip system. Thanks in advance


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

check this out i love this set up

YouTube - How To Build A Betta DripSystem (Part 1)

be sure to watch all three parts and monkey with the design to fit your needs


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

That one is good however i am looking more for one that is constructed totally out of pvc. and i couldnt find one. That one was very useful and i will use some aspects of that design


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

just change out the tubing for PVC. it will work the same way....that is if you are willing to drill or cut a whole in the side other wise you are going to run into a lot of issues with over flow designs on so many tanks (what ever you use) with using plastic containers you can transport the fish to final home and just put a new one in its place..


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

when u find a way to do it i hope youll post pics when its completed


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

well i personally dont like there "water out" system because it could get clogged i do like having a drainage spout on it, and i have a pretty good idea of how i am going to do it. And i will be using beanie baby containers, it it can be easily removed it i need to transport the fish. As for the PVC and the beanie containers i will make cuts as needed. There are 2 ways i would like to use the beanie containers and the drainage spouts. I can either have the beanie container sit beside the drainage spout and have an 90 degree elbow coming out of the beanie container and then the water flows through the elbow and into the drain which is slightly raised on one side so it will drain properly or i can have the beanies sit on top of the drainage spout and just cut s slit into the back of each beanie and the water will over flow out of that slit however i dont know how to do this without have the beanies on one side slightly raise higher than the other side so it will drain properly. I dont know if this is understandable or not but i will take pictures of it as it comes along, but right now i am still in the planning stages


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

no no i get it.. a way to help with it is to get a $1 store soldering iron and melt your hole or slit so everything is stable and tight fitting.....


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

ya either that i or will drill a hole and seal will aquarium silicone. Ill will be posting a step by step process of this barracks with pics so other ppl know how to build one


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very excited to see this.


----------



## k stiles (Aug 29, 2009)

me 2


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

i wont be starting this till the first week of the new year but once it comes i can begin building the barracks


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

How do you plan on building this, Ive been contemplating this myself.


----------



## Lethbridge (Nov 8, 2009)

Well this is a 5 step process. 1. The Shelving Unit2. The Containers3. The Drainage System4. The Sump5. The Output SystemIts quite complex and it would take a long time to explain i have done all the rough work and drawing of them and i will post the pics of the build step by step and what it looks like. right now i am just perfecting the sump and the output system("water in system") and once that is done i will start the build. But i am building it out of pvc tubing (1") for the output and eavestrough for the drainage system and i am using a 55g for my sump


----------

